# Heard of authorconnection.com?



## jonw (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi 

I hope this is the correct area of the forum for this.

Has anybody ever heard of authorconnection.com ?


They contacted me today to ask if I would write for them.


Their website lacks contact details and I have no idea if legit. Has anybody come across them before? If so, what was the experience like? Most importantly, do they pay on time!

I have asked them a few more questions, awaiting a reply. At the moment I do not even know which country they are based in.

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Aug 5, 2014)

Never heard of them. It appears to be a free-lance hook-up site, but the description of their services is vague. The proof, to me, would seem whether they want money from the author up front. Money should always flow to the author, not away from. Any site that wants an author to pay is a scam, in my opinion.


----------



## jonw (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, decided to steer clear.


----------

